# Down scan imaging not working on through hull kayak install...



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

I installed my Humminbird 386CI DI combo through hull in my kayak with down scan imaging and the sonar, gps, etc all work, but I get a black screen for my down scan. It shows depth fine, but no images at all. It is a through hull install and I used the humminbird through hull mounting kit.
The kit is essentially a plastic piece that adheres to the hull and then is filled with marine grease then the transducer is strapped into the grease per the instructions. I made sure that the grease doesn't have any bubbles, etc but still no image. Going to try to take out transducer and see if I get a down scan image holding it in water. 
Anyone ever run into this? searched internet and all I could find was send either the unit or transducer in to humminbird...wanted to make sure i am not missing something before i do that...

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

My first guess is that something is not set properly in the software in the head unit but taking the transducer out of it's mount and just putting it in water is a good idea. Hope you find the problem.


----------

